# Apla-tech CFS Tape Apla-cator



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Having loved my basic Apla CFS box and angle head setup - I went all in and bought the longer sized poles and two tapers 3.5' and 5'. Tried the tapers today and was apprehensive because you have to trigger the mud flow as you're taping but it turns out not too hard to get the hang of and has many advantages...

You can go a little lighter on ceiling tapes so there's still enough but less mess, and in corners you can go heavier so the first pass with the flusher is nice and full. It is definitely lighter than a regular bazooka and doesn't have any drag to speak of - the mud flow even helps to reel the tape out once you get going. The action of the tape advance, cutter, and creaser all function well together. I can reach 12' ceilings with the 5' taper and a bit of a stretch. Thinking once I get going I'll be able to keep 3 labourers wiping, rolling, flushing, and beading in behind me racing to keep up. As you can tell I'm pretty stoked on the tool so far. Thank you APLA-TECH!

D'S


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

That is awsome to hear because I have been thinking about taking the plunge, but with the pnumatic taper. I dont have enough capital to get into the cfs system yet. I use the cannon for corners , but I really dont like the coaters and I really gave it an honest go at it . They are good , but the boxes are better. Gives me a goal to work towards.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Apla Tech has been one of the few real innovators in the industry. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I have some alpha-techs that I'd like to sell. If anyone's interested,, PM me.

They have been good tools, but with the economy as it is, and being this close to retirement, I won't be using them IF we ever get back to build houses again.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm hoping something like Rick's tools will obsolete Apla-Tech's.

Not because I dislike Apla-Tech's tools - never run them - but because I've read too many Apla-Tech user complaints about some things for my personal liking, and would like an alternative that addresses the more important of those issues, before I get my company committing to buying such equipment.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well I know that Apla tech watches this forum. They phoned me up today and gave me a deal on a pnumatic taper which I took. Still I wonder how they got my personal information??? Nathan you want to comment?


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

So Capt. maybe post a list of your wares or PM me.

JustMe... I struggled with the mix of reviews as well before buying but overall I got the feeling that people were just not happy with the original coater design that was introduced vs. the boxes we've all come to love. Apla has discontinued the coaters and now sells boxes that are identical to the other manufacturers except that they are slimmer since they don't need to carry any material. It's also ridiculously easy(drill press) to retrofit your existing boxes to work with the Apla handles, that's what I did. I'm curious to see what Rick introduces as well but as they say a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.

Gotta laugh though how the process reminds me of the guy who goes into the store to buy a fishing rod and comes out with a boat, trailer, and truck.

D'S


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

D's said:


> JustMe... I struggled with the mix of reviews as well before buying but overall I got the feeling that people were just not happy with the original coater design that was introduced vs. the boxes we've all come to love. Apla has discontinued the coaters and now sells boxes that are identical to the other manufacturers except that they are slimmer since they don't need to carry any material. It's also ridiculously easy(drill press) to retrofit your existing boxes to work with the Apla handles, that's what I did. I'm curious to see what Rick introduces as well but as they say a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


Rick's really a bush? 



As for cliches like birds in hand and in the bush, they also say that for every cliche, there's an equal and opposing cliche (which maybe means there's also one for the equal and opposing one?).

Actually, I'm hoping Rick's designs will make them say uncle, so they'd be willing to buy my designs and I'll get rich. :yes: 

Our field supervisor told me that someone contacted him recently about them wanting to sell a 12,000.00 system for 5,000.00. He didn't buy. I would've liked to have seen what it all had for those kind of dollars.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Rick's really a bush?


 

_.....uhhhhhhhhh what?_ 

:batman:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> _.....uhhhhhhhhh what?_
> 
> :batman:


 
D's 'said' your tools are '2 in the bush'. The most 'logical' (and fun) explanation I can think of for what 'bush' represents is you.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

The supplier I bought my taper from messed up and sent me the 2' instead of the standard 3'. I've gone ahead and bought the 3' and will be selling the 2' when I receive the other one. Can't return it cause I went ahead and started using it anyways. The difference is the 2' taper only takes rolls up to 250' but still would be ideal for someone doing alot of units with 8' ceilings. Comes with the taper head which can be used with the longer tubes as well. Anyone interested can PM me.

D'S


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

D's did you ever work with a Ken(ny) Cadraine (not sure on the spelling) and\or Cascade Drywall


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I know Ken although never worked for or with him. I think he's out your way now.


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

D's said:


> I know Ken although never worked for or with him. I think he's out your way now.



Yea he's back here in Saskatoon, great GC to know.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Finished taping 40k sqf school last week and gotta say the taper worked awesome. 12ft ceiling and I only needed to get on stilts for the top corners. Would have taken for ever otherwise. Easy to clean and maintain too. Bazooka bye-bye.

Have you tried yours out yet Taper71?


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes I have and the first time using it on Thursday it wasn t so bad. I like it except the mud will bulge the tape out before I advance it , the needle will rip the tape and it bunches up and wont advance. I need some tech help on that one. The creaser wheel takes some getting used to as well , because if there are any gaps in the corners it will shove the tape deep inside it, but tape drag is very minimal and you can roll the wheel backward setting the tape easier than the traditional Bazooka. I will have to get the next size tube cause I am excited to be able to do the higher stuff from the floor . I got about another 14000 ' to tape so I will get some more practise in. I really like the adjustable mud flow ( air regulation ) it took abit to figure out my speed to air flow , but after I figured it out It went well . Over all I am glad I got it and for me it wasnt a waste of money its got a few cons over my Bazooka , but a couple of more pro s for it if I can get the tape bulge thing worked out.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I had the same mud bulge issue at first but learned the trick. There's still pressure for a short while after you release the trigger, so you have to let go a bit before you cut your tape - to clear it before advancing the next one. When advancing the tape, do it once without triggering to allow the tape end to clear the mechanisms, then give a quick trigger burst before advancing again. I keep the sleeve advanced until I've got the tape in position so the creaser supports it and then once in place I release the sleeve to disengage the needle, back up a couple of inches to get some slack and then pop the trigger at the same time as I start moving. The hardest part is timing the mud flow with the moving tape - it gets sticky if the mud comes in before you get moving or if the tape isn't keeping up. It's a good habit to advance the tape if your going to put it down for a while to make sure the next one doesn't get stuck. Once you get going you won't need to stop for 500'!

The action on the creaser wheel is aggressive and you don't need to bottom it out like you do on a bazooka, just slide the sleeve a bit forward rather than all the way and it won't shove it into the gaps.

Rick, do you want to send me a creaser so I can evaluate it on the Apla taper!

Just a heads up for the other lurkers, there's an auction on ebay for a used 28" and 36" CFS Apla-Taper out of Montana(not mine though).


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sweet thanks for the tips , But I have the pnumatic set up. I can t go as far with it as my normal Bazooka before filling , but having the adjustable mud flow more than makes up for it. Also I don t have my partner wiping tapes so I have to set it down to wipe, roll and flush anyways. My wife does little tapes and starts putting the bead up while I tape except she will wipe the 3 ways. We can tape and bead a 10 000' home in a day like that.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

My wife draws the line at spotting screws and doing clean-up


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

D's said:


> Rick, do you want to send me a creaser so I can evaluate it on the Apla taper!


Sure,

I should be getting the next round of proto's this week. I'm meeting Cory for breakfast tomorrow.

I have a lot of respect for Apla Tech. If I'm not mistaken their origin was the Versa Tool that my dad tried back in the 70's. The coaters were exactly the same as Apla's and they were from the same area. I sent an email to them several years ago trying to build a bridge but never received a response. 

The mind that would come up with this certainly has a passion for the industry...









The other thing I like about this guy is that he isn't set in concrete in what he wants to sell. He's changed what he offers to accomodate what the contractors want.


(No disrespect showing the patent drawing above. It's public information provided by the US Patent office).


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Sure,
> 
> I should be getting the next round of proto's this week. I'm meeting Cory for breakfast tomorrow.


Since you're in such a giving mood, Rick, how about one for my banjo (whole nother market there)? And maybe one for the super taper I got for the company, so some non-tapers could fire tape faster?


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Since you're in such a giving mood, Rick, how about one for my banjo (whole nother market there)? And maybe one for the super taper I got for the company, so some non-tapers could fire tape faster?


Sounds like you're looking for a corner roller which is different.

This is Apla Tech's play ground. Please email me for any questions.
Samples are going to be minimal. Would love to support the Apla Tech tools so the answer was an enthusiatic "yes."

Rick


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

D's said:


> My wife draws the line at spotting screws and doing clean-up





taper71 said:


> My wife does little tapes and starts putting the bead up while I tape except she will wipe the 3 ways. We can tape and bead a 10 000' home in a day like that.


You have good women there! :thumbup:

My ex-wife (not Francesca) thought it would be funny while watching me from the 2nd story to throw some mud down on me. It hit my neck and went into my shirt and down my back.

One reason I guess for the term "ex" _(...that and her boyfriend_ :blink:_)._


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Sounds like you're looking for a corner roller which is different.


Don't take me seriously here. Just me having some fun.

I'm not looking for a corner roller. Unless there maybe was a 'new generation' one lurking in your new tools.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Rick for posting that schematic. I'm still discovering the finer details of their design. Loving how easy the head comes on and off, and that there's no corroding parts.

I've suggested to Dave at Apla to join this forum and provide support like Columbia and you have. Hopefully he'll join in instead of lurking. Maybe the moderators can extend an invite?

D


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

D's said:


> Thanks Rick for posting that schematic. I'm still discovering the finer details of their design. Loving how easy the head comes on and off, and that there's no corroding parts.
> 
> I've suggested to Dave at Apla to join this forum and provide support like Columbia and you have. Hopefully he'll join in instead of lurking. Maybe the moderators can extend an invite?
> 
> D


 
I hope Dave joins. They are a great company dedicated to new ideas. :thumbup:

I don't know... so many of the industry leaders watch DWT but don't participate. Seems insecure to me. They stand off in a self induced illusion of ("superior") competitive intelligence gathering. :blink: It's like solely depending on Adwords to do your internet sales. It works but it's not as good as also getting your feet on the street and meeting face to face with contractors. And after a while, once again, they are all using the same blind Marketing and R&D techniques as everyone else.

Why not throw out ideas and use the forum to save money on R&D (i.e. Columbia and www.walltools.com)? The silent watchers can't both promote and hide their companies at the same time. I guess we have the philosophy that we're going to be as open and honest about everything as we can. I think openness (sp?) establishes stronger business relationships. We'll also do the best we can to incorporate your suggestions to fine tune what we have and make our tools the best they can be. Why hide in a corner and hope you want to buy what we think is good without asking you questions first? It makes no sense.

Apla Tech has a very unique business model. Their disadvantage is Graco. Graco has tremendous profit margins and doesn't appreciate Apla for the innovators they are. Graco just sees them as another sales channel. 

It's tragic.

*Tuesday Evening Update*: After reading the Capt's note below...maybe I should listen more than I talk sometimes... I've never been a customer.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

rhardman said:


> I hope Dave joins. They are a great company
> 
> Apla Tech has a very unique business model. Their disadvantage is Graco. Graco has tremendous profit margins and doesn't appreciate Apla for the innovators they are. Graco just sees them as another sales channel.
> 
> It's tragic.


Personaly, I think Graco and Alpha-Tech deserve eachother. They both are willing to lie to their customers to sell them tools, and then not stand behind their tools when they fall short.

Thats the reason they don't come on these forums,,,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Personaly, I think Graco and Alpha-Tech deserve eachother. They both are willing to lie to their customers to sell them tools, and then not stand behind their tools when they fall short.
> 
> Thats the reason they don't come on these forums,,,,,:thumbsup:


Maybe part of their problem is their business model. Too little of the selling price can go into the actual making of the products, because they have a lot of indirect overhead costs their business model needs them to cover as well, and so they have to sell some under performing tools using less than complete truthfulness to move them.

Last pump type system I built cost me around 4,500.00, and that was me not buying components at mfg. prices, but buying them through a manufacturer who could access most all of what I wanted. A factory built system, sold through distributors, and which wouldn't work as well as the one I built, would've cost about 18,000.00.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

rhardman said:


> I hope Dave joins. They are a great company
> 
> Apla Tech has a very unique business model. Their disadvantage is Graco. Graco has tremendous profit margins and doesn't appreciate Apla for the innovators they are. Graco just sees them as another sales channel.
> 
> ...


Sure you've been a customer before. Ever bought a can opener, and when you got it hime, it didn't do what it said it would??

You have spent alot of time on this forum, If the tools you make don't do what you say they will, you will dissapear.

I have been looking at your tools, it seems that you are really trying to answer some of the issues we face on a daily basis. Whether you come with a better mouse trap or not, what will make or break you, is whether you stand behind your stuff, and ADMIT when the problem is yours. We aren't looking for a hand out, we just want a tool that will do what it is stated to do, and if it don't, we expect you to fix it or refund it. That doesn't seem like too much to ask. Columbia does it, and dern if they ain't just running away with the market,,, they make a good tool, and they stand behind it,,,, how dare they!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Sure you've been a customer before. Ever bought a can opener, and when you got it hime, it didn't do what it said it would??
> 
> You have spent alot of time on this forum, If the tools you make don't do what you say they will, you will dissapear.
> 
> I have been looking at your tools, it seems that you are really trying to answer some of the issues we face on a daily basis. Whether you come with a better mouse trap or not, what will make or break you, is whether you stand behind your stuff, and ADMIT when the problem is yours. We aren't looking for a hand out, we just want a tool that will do what it is stated to do, and if it don't, we expect you to fix it or refund it. That doesn't seem like too much to ask. Columbia does it, and dern if they ain't just running away with the market,,, they make a good tool, and they stand behind it,,,, how dare they!!!!!!!!


 
Columbia is for sure a fantastic company. My wife has a very good friend who's husband was involved with Columbia in the early days and he has nothing but total respect for them too. Having someone involved with them that holds the high regard years later show's a lot about their integrity. And then having them participate so openly on DWT (where it doesn't provide immediate sales revenue) also adds to their credibility. :thumbsup:

The thing I don't understand about a company is trying to manipulate a potential customer just to make a sale. If the system doesn't work in the field, they probably knew there were issues before they sent it out.

I had this conversation with my guys last week. They want to get tools out right away and I want to use them on job sites for a few months first. They are of your opinion (Captain) that as long as there is a strong technical support system in place to take care of any issues that come up, the customer will be happy. I want to R&D the things until there is no way for them to have a problem BEFORE we ever sell them.

I've had some interactions lately with a drywall tool company that went out of business. The owners have gone on to other things and the people that bought their tools are left with no where to go as their investments slowly wear out. I don't understand that thinking. Let's say that the worst scenario happens and we sell a few tools and for whatever reason things don't work out...  As far as I'm concerned, our customer support will end the day I die. If someone trusts us (ultimately me) and has a piece of equipment I've designed, no matter how long from the purchase date they should have the ability to reach me...forever. On our company phone recording is my own voice and my personal home number for 24/7 contact. It also forwards to my cell.:thumbup:

I've been told that's a crazy thing to do. 

(At the moment it's not a fancy recording, in fact kind of boring. I'll get a professional voice person to leave the same message before we launch.)


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Apla Tech...*

I encourage Apla Tech to make some comments here. They have a great opportunity with DWT and not let some little start up company occupy their thread...


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Your are just ready to pounce aren't you.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Columbia is for sure a fantastic company. My wife has a very good friend who's husband was involved with Columbia in the early days and he has nothing but total respect for them too. Having someone involved with them that holds the high regard years later show's a lot about their integrity. And then having them participate so openly on DWT (where it doesn't provide immediate sales revenue) also adds to their credibility. :thumbsup:
> 
> The thing I don't understand about a company is trying to manipulate a potential customer just to make a sale. If the system doesn't work in the field, they probably knew there were issues before they sent it out.
> 
> ...


 JMO, don't get a professional voice for your phone,,, what folks want is to talk to a real person, not a phone voice. I get chapped when that "phone voice" says, "after you leave your message you may just hang up,or stay on the line" Geesee,,, I always look at my phone and say, "no sh*t". What I'm trying to say, is,, if your for real, then just be real. I would, and I think most others would rather that than any politically correct phone line.

Okay, I'm done ranting now,,, Have a nice day, and you may hang up at anytime, or stay on the line for further instructions,(in multiple languages),or press 1 to hear our miserable music.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> Your are just ready to pounce aren't you.


Naw, I'm just getting "the guilts" about putting my comments on their thread. 
____________ 
Captain, your points are well taken about the phone message. Thank you.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Dern man, don't pay no attention to me,,,, I'm just a grumpy ole man !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

rhardman said:


> Sure,
> 
> I should be getting the next round of proto's this week. I'm meeting Cory for breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> ...


most suppliers are not firm on the amount


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Is anyone interested in a Apla Cator? It is in great condition. If so send me a PM.


----------



## warrenjo (Nov 5, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I have some alpha-techs that I'd like to sell. If anyone's interested,, PM me.
> 
> They have been good tools, but with the economy as it is, and being this close to retirement, I won't be using them IF we ever get back to build houses again.


hi capt, just wondering what apla-tech pump you have and would u be interested in selling just the pump?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

warrenjo said:


> hi capt, just wondering what apla-tech pump you have and would u be interested in selling just the pump?


Dave is that You?:jester:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

So what's the story Joe you seem to have a bad taste in your mouth for aplatech. What's the story I don't want to invest in a system and be disappointed or pissed ?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> So what's the story Joe you seem to have a bad taste in your mouth for aplatech. What's the story I don't want to invest in a system and be disappointed or pissed ?


Yeah I actually do have a gripe, I just don't like them at all, I mean come on you got to be carefull on how you invest when it comes to tools..

They called me coupla months berfore the cfs came out, big sale on the air junk system, I made that system myself outta some pcv tube ya know PCV tube will handle up to 75 psi, I think they are virtually indestructible until ya reach the 75 psi... me and the Ole lady could not believe what a Junker that was and a price tag on it that we thought was way out of control

most folks around the world are very unhappy with those coaters, heard many also not happy with a $1000 buck tag to clean their tools....

Seen one cfs handle with a crappy weld and a bicycle cable seen also patent pending on a pole with air couplers on it, never knew ya could patent that, has a pole with air couplers been in production for a 100 years now?

well for me and other tapers out there I know me and many Tapers would not even go near that company..

I bought a defective zook from Aaron, I was surprised as I have never seen a Col Taper run like crap all it's life, Columbia worked with me on it and I was not upset at them the slightest and am very thankful:yes:l that Aaron can stand behind what he sells


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm still confused as to whether or not Joe has actually owned or operated any Apla-Tech tools. I hope he clarifies.

Any good tool company evolves their product line over time. New tools can be total failures, stepping stones to future generations, or make older versions obsolete. 

Apla-tech has made a number of innovations over the years. I agree their coaters were not a successful one and air assisted tools provided a limited benefit - but they have moved on. They now offer a complete line of CFS tapers, boxes, corner tools, handles, and accessories that can be used in combination with Graco Mark series pumps.

I have purchased, operated, and maintained these tools personally for over three years. If anyone would like to speak to me directly regarding these tools please send a PM and I will provide my contact information.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

D's said:


> I'm still confused as to whether or not Joe has actually owned or operated any Apla-Tech tools. I hope he clarifies.
> 
> Any good tool company evolves their product line over time. New tools can be total failures, stepping stones to future generations, or make older versions obsolete.
> 
> ...


Dave is that you?

bullsh5t

talk to all the unsatisfied People... at who's expense? Not even sure if your real or work with them as you always appear when someone is unsatisfied, and you talk them up

Why won't they show face here, it is obvious, do you know how easy it is to build anything they got?

evolves product line fuk I heard it all, so you get junk and cope with it untill they make it work

Do me a favour Fuk off and don't talk to me fuk head, we can meet up anytime I will pay the flight you ****ing moron, let ya take first swing and when I am done with you you can refund me what these fukheads burned me for


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Burn a man for 10k ,,and he's bound to have a few choice words for ya..:yes:

Joe..I just read a new side of you..:thumbup: with that i say ..sorry for calling you old ,and I don't think your a Mexican:whistling2:


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

Yea. I got taken for 6k. I do find the apla-cator ok, but for the most part the tools are a big waste of money. I understand a tool company evolving over time, but first you have to have a tool that works in the real world. The tools they have now are a lot better...the tools they should of started with. There start should of never been a testing ground at the expense of the customer..imo


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

I also have some tools if anyone would like to buy....chit


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

D's said:


> I'm still confused as to whether or not Joe has actually owned or operated any Apla-Tech tools. I hope he clarifies.
> 
> Any good tool company evolves their product line over time. New tools can be total failures, stepping stones to future generations, or make older versions obsolete.
> 
> ...


Try not to steal anything when you leave DWT


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Burn a man for 10k ,,and he's bound to have a few choice words for ya..:yes:
> 
> Joe..I just read a new side of you..:thumbup: with that i say ..sorry for calling you old ,and I don't think your a Mexican:whistling2:


lucky he aint standing infront of me beeking off


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Dave is that you


My name is not Dave, it's Darren



Bazooka-Joe said:


> bullsh5t
> 
> talk to all the unsatisfied People... at who's expense?


That's Dave's job(if were talking the same Dave from Apla-Tech). I'm sharing my view because I am a satisfied customer



Bazooka-Joe said:


> Not even sure if your real or work with them as you always appear when someone is unsatisfied, and you talk them up


I am a real person and do not work for Apla-Tech.

Here I am on a sanding day








I am the owner/operator of D'S Drywall in Fernie, B.C. and have been doing stucco and drywall for 10 years.

Here's a recent job with my Graco and Apla setup off to the right side...









I like to appear when I've got something to share, am looking for advice, or have an alternative view on something I feel strongly about. I'm appearing today because a fellow member was looking for feedback on Apla-Tech and I wanted to share my experience with him.



Bazooka-Joe said:


> Why won't they show face here?


I agree it's a shame Apla-Tech does not maintain a presence on this site. It would do their brand some good to counter/resolve dissatisfaction with their older products.



Bazooka-Joe said:


> it is obvious, do you know how easy it is to build anything they got?


see post #20 in this thread - granted some of their tools use many off the shelf parts and it would be possible to make your own but why bother when there's so many of the CFS components available for cheap



Bazooka-Joe said:


> evolves product line fuk I heard it all, so you get junk and cope with it untill they make it work


Their tools do require maintenance - a bit more than my Columbia tools -but mine are holding up fine after half a million SQF of finishing. My CFS system is comprised of..

Graco MarkV + Hopper
Trigger Valve Assembly
3' and 4.5' Apla Brake handles
3' and 5' Taping Tubes and Apla-Cator
3', 4', 6' Finishing Poles
8" and 10" Columbia Boxes
Northstar Angle Heads

All tools were bought from either Ebay or Sherwin Williams inventory clearance for under $5k.

What Apla tools did you buy Bazooka Joe? How much did your setup end up costing you - and how much use did you get out of it before you started having problems?



Bazooka-Joe said:


> Do me a favour Fuk off and don't talk to me fuk head, we can meet up anytime I will pay the flight you ****ing moron, let ya take first swing and when I am done with you you can refund me what these fukheads burned me for





Bazooka-Joe said:


> Try not to steal anything when you leave DWT





Bazooka-Joe said:


> lucky he aint standing infront of me beeking off


Look, I'm sorry you didn't get the value you expected for your hard earned cash. I'd be pissed too if I bought a pneumatic system and coaters for 10k. However, that doesn't give you a license to come on here making threats and spouting abuse.


----------



## warrenjo (Nov 5, 2011)

hi tucker, what tools are u selling?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

nice response D's


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> nice response D's


Yep. And nice of Bazooka Joe to thank him for it. :thumbsup: to both.


----------



## warrenjo (Nov 5, 2011)

hey D's, just wondering if the same tubes can be interchanged from the boxes to the apla-cator. thanks for your reply.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

If you're talking air assisted, I don't know much about it.

I find a good reference for comparing what's what is the Apla Tech pricelist

For the CFS system, there are seperate tubes for the taper, brake handles for boxes, and poles for finishing accessories.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I am new to the forum here and this thread caught my eye. After reading all the way down to D's post, I would like to second that congrats for a good post, lol. 
Anyway, to introduce myself, I have been finishing drywall for almost 20 years now and bought a set of Apla-tech air tools back in '05 with the original coaters. I have to agree to some extent with the opinion that they werent as good as boxes. The reason I say to an extent, is the learning curve with them was quite an obstacle. After alot of practice, I was able to actually turn out some good work with them, but in '07 I upgraded to the CFS system and the slimline boxes. Man oh man, that was awesome! The taper I like, can usually keep 5 wipers busy with the pressure turned way up! Anyway, I ended up agreeing to do some training of new customers for Apla-tech as an independent rep. On that note, I just wanted to mention that if anyone needs info or wants to pass on ideas or need some help, I will gladly see what I can do. 
Thanks and have a good one everyone!


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 10, 2012)

*tubes*

warrenjo.....
Hey just re-read your question. I own both systems, so thought I would offer this info. The Apla-cator tubes can be used for both air and CFS operation by swapping the "piston" for the CFS insert and changing out the little "on/off" valve in the head. The regular cannon tubes do not have the control handle, tape spool and all the other neccessary paraphanalia to run the taper. So in that regard, the taper tubes are specific to that use. Hope that helps?


----------

